# NCCIS (LT) Detachments



## JSilver (16 Feb 2005)

Anyone happen to on this site that works with the reserve QRT/INMARSAT detachments?

J Silver
748 CommSqn
Nanaimo BC


----------



## Radop (18 Feb 2005)

JSilver said:
			
		

> Anyone happen to on this site that works with the reserve QRT/INMARSAT detachments?
> 
> J Silver
> 748 CommSqn
> Nanaimo BC



An NCCIS Lt det consists of 5 imarsats either BT2s or ottercoms with all the gear to make a commcen.  We also use QRT as a back up with the system.  Our guys just went out on a week long HF ex with them so what do you want to know?

MCPL


----------

